# New Girl Suzie



## Relic (Nov 21, 2014)

Love this little girl well maybe not so little as she already stands head and shoulders above the rest of the mini herd as a weaner...she's AMHR/ ASPC and has the bluest eyes which l'm still trying to adjust to..


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 21, 2014)

What a beautiful 'little' girl! Many congratulations!! What are you plans for her future?


----------



## Minimor (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh, pretty!


----------



## amysue (Nov 21, 2014)

She is beautiful! Love those markings, very classy.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Nov 21, 2014)

She is a looker - very very pretty. Is she a new bloodline to your group?

Congratulations!


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 4, 2014)

She is a pretty girl, congrats!!!




How is she bred by the way?


----------



## Relic (Dec 6, 2014)

Pura Vidas Apollos Legacy By Graham is the sire and Sundance Easy On The Eyes of HHP is her dam...we had only bought Suzie but her former owner also sent along her mom to live out her days here so now we have 2 blue eyed girls..


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 14, 2014)

We have several of the older star producing mares in our herd. Ms Wiser and Linda Lou to name a few that will live out their life here after we were lucky enough to buy them at two of Bill Humphreys sales in the last few years. I love to see those older mares that have contributed to our breed get to live out their days carefree and comfortable!








Again pretty filly!!!!!!


----------

